

Ask HN: What is your favorit Django Development Setup? - sspross

Do you use Ubuntu, MacOS X, Sublime, Textmate, or what? What setup do you prefer?
======
ju
Ubuntu

\- PyCharm

\- virtualenvwrapper

<http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/>

<http://virtualenvwrapper.readthedocs.org/en/latest/>

------
sspross
MacOS X

\- zsh

\- virtualenv

SublimeText 2

\- Djaneiro

\- SublimeLinter

\- SublimeCodeIntel

------
frog32
MacOS X

\- SublimeText2

\- virtualenv

\- django-devserver

------
yaph
Geany on Ubuntu

